# John Williams - Across the Stars - Analysis



## amadeus1 (Apr 21, 2018)

*A discussion of the melody and harmonic chord structure of Across the Stars by John Williams.

*


----------



## suchtreble (Apr 30, 2018)

This was great, thanks!


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 30, 2018)

suchtreble said:


> This was great, thanks!


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 12, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## Rodrig Vourot (May 13, 2018)

The funny thing about Mr. Williams, that may sound absurd what I'm going to say but usually give his time especially the pieces, I think he ends up contemplating well with the articulable later realism. It's like the heart when it suddenly beats fast and sometimes slow, I guess it's an intuition of the body. 
Thanks for your time.


----------

